
The market for driverless cars will head towards monopoly - edward
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2018/06/09/the-market-for-driverless-cars-will-head-towards-monopoly
======
sharemywin
Completely misleading title. There's a big difference between an oligopoly and
a monopoly.

Couple of ways to differentiate:

1\. car sharing ownership by the members.

2\. price

3\. style/selection

4\. safty

There's no complex training(like ms office) and it's not free so not sure
there's a way to run away with the market.

